# Adjusting Idle RPM's?



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

How do you adjust your idle speed? I'm below like 700 i can tell... cars shaking more than ass at a club!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

with the tps disconnected you turn the screw on the IACV (Idle air control valve) thats located behind cylinder #1 on the intake manifold. you can see it if you look down the runners. youll need a long phillips screwdriver to do it.


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

sorry what is the tps?


----------



## mdmitch2 (Aug 17, 2006)

TPS = throttle position sensor, located on the right side of the air intake before the throttle body near the firewall. 

I just did this earlier today... you have to disconnect the electrical harness on the TPS before starting the car. Mine was brown I believe. The problem I had was that when I started the car with the TPS disconnected, it would stall after a few seconds. So I had my wife hold the gas pedal down at 1000 RPM while I adjusted the idle screw. Turning the screw counter-clockwise increases your idle speed. I used a long flat head, phillips didn't want to turn it even though it looks like a phillips. 

I'm no expert, but from what I've heard/read, adjusting the idle screw is usually kind of a ghetto solution to some larger problem that should be fixed such as a bad idle air control valve...


----------

